# Drooping After Transplanting???? Normal or Not



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

I just transplanted my babies last night and was wondering if it is normal for them to look a little tired or droopy???... i think i read somewhere that they will for a day or two then they should spring back... most of them look fine there are just a few that look a little tired... might have overwatered a little bit at transplant time, but i was told to just not water them as much next time, and wait a lil longer before the next water...???


----------



## BUDISGUD (Nov 22, 2008)

they will pck up in a couple of days,probably shocked them a little,keep your soil moist not wet


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 22, 2008)

Its normal i would'nt worry to much. If they don't bounce back here in a few days then start to worry. They are prolly just stressed out from the move. Good Luck


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2008)

adammiller34 said:
			
		

> I just transplanted my babies last night and was wondering if it is normal for them to look a little tired or droopy???... i think i read somewhere that they will for a day or two then they should spring back... most of them look fine there are just a few that look a little tired... might have overwatered a little bit at transplant time, but i was told to just not water them as much next time, and wait a lil longer before the next water...???


 
One of mine did that.. I set it in a room by a window with alot of sunshine and it perked right up. Put it back under the CFLs. I set my plants, when im home during the day,,in the sun inside by a big window. They seem to love it. Good luck.


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

OK good looks BUD... next time i water them i have a high quality root stimulator and vitamin B1 hormone (HORMEX), to combat the trans. shock... good idea or not??? the plants are only a week and a half old... if so does anyone know the ratios of how much of the above nutes. to add in regards to the normal instructions??? 1/4 of what it says on the back??? obviously it would be at a small dose if anything, or should i just stay with PH adjusted
H20 for now???

And lastly, in an organic soil/perlite mix is a feeding water PH of 6-6.5 good or is there a better range to shoot for... i believe that there is a little difference in soil water PH in regards to hydro resevoir PH, IE: a little higher in soil???... thanks guys/gals

???'s Above....


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

??


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

A few of my transplants are looking a little droopy right after transplant... I might have overwatered a little bit during the transplant but, next time i water them i have a high quality root stimulator and vitamin B1 hormone (HORMEX), to combat the trans. shock... good idea or not??? the plants are only a week and a half old... if so does anyone know the ratios of how much of the above nutes. to add in regards to the normal instructions??? 1/4 of what it says on the back??? obviously it would be at a small dose if anything, or should i just stay with PH adjusted
H20 for now???


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

i have superthrive and foxfarm grow nutes as well i just dont know when to start feeding them and how much to give... just have to learn i guess... definitely dont mind if i learn somethin ya know... if anyone knows id apppreciate it


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 22, 2008)

adammiller34 said:
			
		

> OK good looks BUD... next time i water them i have a high quality root stimulator and vitamin B1 hormone (HORMEX), to combat the trans. shock... good idea or not??? the plants are only a week and a half old... if so does anyone know the ratios of how much of the above nutes. to add in regards to the normal instructions??? 1/4 of what it says on the back??? obviously it would be at a small dose if anything, or should i just stay with PH adjusted
> H20 for now???
> 
> And lastly, in an organic soil/perlite mix is a feeding water PH of 6-6.5 good or is there a better range to shoot for... i believe that there is a little difference in soil water PH in regards to hydro resevoir PH, IE: a little higher in soil???... thanks guys/gals
> ...



One of the hardest things to do sometimes is to just leave your plants alone.  I think that your transplanted a little prematurely.  I wouldn't be giving them anything for a while.  If they are only 1-1/2 weeks old, you just kind of need to be patient--just stay with pH'd water for maybe another week.  We also really need pictures if you want us to be able to diagnose plant problems.  Your pH is just a tad low for soil--I would shoot for 6.3-6.8.  Yes pH for soil is quite a bit higher than hydro.


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

there are pics on my other thread... ill have to take some new ones... they are doing fine i just didnt know when to start the nutes... the white hair roots were showing out of the plugs all over the place so everyone was telling me to transplannt them right away so i did... they look fine though just a few are a little droopy


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

i have the PH at 6.5 right now i thought i read that a PH of 6.5 is the perfect range for nutrient absorbtion... maybe im trippin... thanks for your answers tho...


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 22, 2008)

have you measured the ph of your runoff?


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

its right around 6.6 or so... give or take a few


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

i just transplanted tho so ive only had one shot at it... in the rapid rooters it was like 6.1 or so before i transplanted


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Let them dry out and see if they don't bounce back. Don't overwater. NO nutes yet. I don't mean to insult you if you know what i mean by runoff, but once they are dry at some point you need to pour in enough water so some comes out through the bottom of your grow container. measure the ph of that. that way you know how much the the ph is changing after running through your medium.


----------



## BUDISGUD (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah dont give them nothing let the soil dry of a little ,if anything just spray the leaves with ph adjusted water


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

i kno what the runoff is... i think i overwatered them a little at transplant so i measured that runoff to be the ph mentioned above... just didnt know when to start the nutes...


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump...


----------

